# Hot Tent Stoves



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I picked up a Luxe tent last fall after a freezing cold Main Salmon trip, and I’m looking at stoves for it now. It would be nice to get a four hour burntime, or something close to that. I’m looking at the larger sizes from Riley in Townsend, Mt., Seekoutside, and the generic foreign stoves online. I’d appreciate any wisdom on various models, re; burntimes, warpage, gas leakage, etc.
Right now I’m leaning towards the Riley, since I already have one for the walltent, and it’s solid. The tent: 
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/[email protected]?v=1650054703









SXL Titanium Wood Stove & Stovepipe


SXL Titanium Wood Stove by Seek Outside




seekoutside.com













Wood Stoves | Camp Stoves | Riley Stove Company


Each stove is designed for quality and durability in packing. Riley stoves vary in size from the smallest Flap Jack stove to the largest Trail Boss stove. Accessories include hot water tanks, warming ovens, warming shelves, stove pipe, and legs. Accessories fit inside of stoves for...




www.rileystovecompany.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wallrat said:


> I picked up a Luxe tent last fall after a freezing cold Main Salmon trip, and I’m looking at stoves for it now. It would be nice to get a four hour burntime, or something close to that. I’m looking at the larger sizes from Riley in Townsend, Mt. Seekoutside, and the generic foreign stoves online. I’d appreciate any wisdom on various models, re; burntimes, warpage, gas leakage, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Electric Mayhem had a tent and stove for sale a couple months back, perhaps shoot him a message. IIRC was a sweet little stove..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Seekoutside or kifaru (titanium breakdown)are only maybe an hour or two with large branches or with hardwood..nice that they are light and pack small but they are more a "get warm" than a long burn. They'll chase you out of the tent while their going though. Big money and trapers and silly Canadian winter Polk campers all go with this guy, kni-co stoves. Snowtrekker tents now has one that's super similar (maybe same) all about like a riley but steel instead of galvanized steel. I think kni-co makes a stainless and a titanium but for like 1k bucks or some shit. You can borrow mine and see what you think. I've heard good things about riley and their right there in Townsend. Could even go chat with him!? Light and small equals hot while burning but no damper performance at all. Just burns and then cold but would save you from deep cold and wasy to re start yada yada.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Kni-co


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Kni-co Stoves : Wood Burning Camp Stove for Wall Tent


Wood burning wall tent camp stoves from Kni-Co Manufacturing, Inc. featuring quality wood burning camp stoves, wood burning tent stoves, wall tents and stove accessories all made in the USA. Kni-co stoves: Alaskan camp stove, Packer camp stove, Trekker camp stove, Tundra camp stove and the...




www.kni-co.com


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

I can’t recommend the SeekOutside u-turn stoves. They have these little wing nuts and are harder to put together with frozen hands at the end of a long day. There are also more air gaps than I’d prefer. I have a Winnerwell “Fastfold” titanium stove and love it. Looks identical to the one Charlie posted. Higher capacity than many of the other titanium offerings. Wood prep is easy.

If I had to do it again, I’d take a harder look at a cylinder stove like lite outdoors for more burn efficiency. But I’m stoked with my folding stove. Tons of field use and nary an issue. Takes 10 seconds to put up. You can also use it as a firepan without the top.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh yeah I forgot about those. Very popular stove indeed. They have fixed stoves too that sail boat guys love. Have the clear door for ambiance too so wallrat can snuggle his dogs while the fire flickers .....bwahaha!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd agree too in the light titanium stoves being a pain to put together. And they are sharp a.f. And of course dirty. I like mine for extended stays like hunting. I like my little kni Co for the snowmobile and weekends. I like my big heavy one for the wall tent and horse or truck access lol.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I’ve looked at the Winnerwell stoves too. I’m going to be staying away from the folding stoves. The idea of gas leaks in a tent is scaring me off. Whatever bulk/weight a solid stove adds it’ll pay for the first cold night.









WINNERWELL®


PORTABLE WOOD BURNING STOVES & ACCESSORIES




winnerwell.us





These are looking pretty interesting…thanks for the heads-up. I hadn’t heard of them.








LiteOutdoors Titanium Stove


Our LiteOutdoors Titanium Stove is a great mix of light weight and functionality. With lengths of 12" or 18", you can order a stove to match your needs.




www.liteoutdoors.com


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Could always go with a Greasol. 20mm ammo can stove that burns veg oil. Keeps a 12x14 wall tent in sub freezing temps comfortable for 8-12 hours at a time, with no fuss. Note the can is red from rust not heat. Sorry about the picture quality, best one I have. Note, I didn't build it but have hundreds of hours of use with it, it performs nearly flawlessly.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I had a barrel style years ago from kifaru. They are not all that convenient lol. Those stainless cable rings you see are what holds its shape and the titanium is in a large sheet. Yada yada. The box style with wing nuts is bulkier but IMHO easier. More stable and less "puffy". If you don't want "puffy" you gotta get a welded one. All the others puffy pretty bad. I don't care really but it's annoying if tge tent gets to smokey . Best thing I did for last winter was buy a half cord of oak just for the stove. Even a big welded one will leak at the pipe and fitting a little. Dunno about carbon monoxide but they're so damn hot usually the doors open. If someday you get old (like next week thursday) the lightweight canvas snowtrekker is SO SO luxurious. Of course now you need an extra raft for all your gear lol.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Willie 1.5 said:


> View attachment 78394
> 
> Could always go with a Greasol. 20mm ammo can stove that burns veg oil. Keeps a 12x14 wall tent in sub freezing temps comfortable for 8-12 hours at a time, with no fuss. Note the can is red from rust not heat. Sorry about the picture quality, best one I have. Note, I didn't build it but have hundreds of hours of use with it, it performs nearly flawlessly.


A quick search didn’t turn up anything…could you post pics of yours disassembled, or maybe plans/link?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I bought a 110 year old canvas wall tent from a 88 year old guy lol. He got it from his dad who bought it from a outfitter near Missoula whe he was younger Anyway , he was telling me stories and giving me secret hunting spots. I asked him what stove he liked and he said after he had used them all and yada yada he got rid of them all when he discovered those sunflower propain deals lol. 10 guys 10 answers lol. The old guy just loved them and no fuss. Maybe condensation ? but a old guy like that don't care but no condensation lol. Easy, no axes saws or picks. Little streams of alcohol come trickling down the rocks. Never wash your socks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, if you're concerned about puffy, you're in 20mm rocket box or welded stove territory. Or Riley.

Dad bought a Riley 35? years ago when he was in the small shop. I'd just learned sheet metal fab in metal shop and copied it out of old furnace duct material when I was about 14. I may build another similar.

I did build a knockoff kifaru out of sheet metal..it's not bad, but I'd prefer a bigger firebox...and if you want to bank down wood for the night, you need to keep excess air out (hence riveted or welded) and when it burns down to coals, you also need a tighter stove so it's not "puffy".

I'm thinking I'll do something 16-18" long and welded/riveted ala Riley...dealing with 12-13" long stoves means really small firewood. Firebox will need to be 8x10 or so to handle a couple 4" rounds.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I bought a 110 year old canvas wall tent from a 88 year old guy lol. He got it from his dad who bought it from a outfitter near Missoula whe he was younger Anyway , he was telling me stories and giving me secret hunting spots. I asked him what stove he liked and he said after he had used them all and yada yada he got rid of them all when he discovered those sunflower propain deals lol. 10 guys 10 answers lol. The old guy just loved them and no fuss. Maybe condensation ? but a old guy like that don't care but no condensation lol. Easy, no axes saws or picks. Little streams of alcohol come trickling down the rocks. Never wash your socks!
> View attachment 78395


These things work remarkably well, I've never used one in a hot tent, but on October Deso trips the Cool Crisp mornings, they sure are nice to warm up cold hands.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I bought a 110 year old canvas wall tent from a 88 year old guy lol. He got it from his dad who bought it from a outfitter near Missoula whe he was younger Anyway , he was telling me stories and giving me secret hunting spots. I asked him what stove he liked and he said after he had used them all and yada yada he got rid of them all when he discovered those sunflower propain deals lol. 10 guys 10 answers lol. The old guy just loved them and no fuss. Maybe condensation ? but a old guy like that don't care but no condensation lol. Easy, no axes saws or picks. Little streams of alcohol come trickling down the rocks. Never wash your socks!
> View attachment 78395


I definitely wouldn't use one of those in a nylon tent..nylon doesn't breathe like canvas.

I'm dubious about a 110 year old wall tent...but then again I have a horse blanket that was my grandpa's and dad says it's older than him and he's 74.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sold it me for 60 bucks. I keep bees on land next to his near middle creek . It's solid but ugly. Even took it to montana canvas and they said "see what we'll taken care canvas can do" lol. I just bought it for the story and when you camp in it it there's lots of dead elk ghosts buggling!
Plus I never lie...hear about my class v Wipeout ?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Buggling? 

Charlie that doesn't sound good..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Er...yes getting buggered by elk ghosts is bad ! Bwahaha!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Buggling?
> 
> Charlie that doesn't sound good..


Lots of buggling during the rut.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Lots of buggling during the rut.


Well given Charlie's seat, and his swing, perhaps it's appropriate LOL


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

And I'm super impressed that Rileys rarely warp/burn out the bottoms. That double bottom really does make a big difference.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> That double bottom really does make a big difference.


That's what Charlie says!
🤣😂


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

ANGRY FACE ICON!!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Buggling?
> 
> Charlie that doesn't sound good..


It has to do with that custom seat of his…and he wondered why I didn’t want to row his boat! Oops..,MN beat me to it.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Since I didn't develop/build it I'm not at liberty to divulge it`s secrets, suffice to say that almost everything you need to know is contained in the picture. Besides, with the inherent risk involved with this stove you need to be intimately familiar with it, such as you would achieve when making your own and troubleshooting it.
(Go ahead and flame away)


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> And I'm super impressed that Rileys rarely warp/burn out the bottoms. That double bottom really does make a big difference.


I like the flat tops too. Hard to cook on a piece of pipe.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Willie 1.5 said:


> Since I didn't develop/build it I'm not at liberty to divulge it`s secrets, suffice to say that almost everything you need to know is contained in the picture. Besides, with the inherent risk involved with this stove you need to be intimately familiar with it, such as you would achieve when making your own and troubleshooting it.
> (Go ahead and flame away)


Fair enough. There are plenty of oil barrel stove vids on YouTube that a person could go there and find any relative necessary info. And for that matter, a small Riley stove could easily be adapted to run on oil and wood. It’s a thought.
I like the idea that an oil/wood stove wouldn’t burn out after two hours if you’re running it on oil.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Riley makes a super cool pellet stove too but probably better suited to elk camp. On a winter weekend I'll bring 4 or 5 small oak logs and do the rest harvest on site. Works great to go to sleep and wake up then it's time to go outside lol! Easy fit all that on your boat. I thought floorless would suck till I try it. It may actually suck in a rain forest in Alaska or something but here they are pretty nifty


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

That’s the rub, isn’t it? Waking up every two hours to chunk up the stove leaves you exhausted in the morning. Three hours would be my minimum acceptable burn time, with four hours being much more reasonable.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

That is the problem with those teeny woodstoves. Say you can actually get it the right temp to fall into a deep sleep....likely going to sleep until the fire's out, and you're cold AF. 
Then you have to wake up enough to start a new fire, nurse it along till it's really going...tent is warm....stoke it, get back in your bag....oh yeah, now the rest of your night's sleep is fucked.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> That is the problem with those teeny woodstoves. Say you can actually get it the right temp to fall into a deep sleep....likely going to sleep until the fire's out, and you're cold AF.
> Then you have to wake up enough to start a new fire, nurse it along till it's really going...tent is warm....stoke it, get back in your bag....oh yeah, now the rest of your night's sleep is fucked.


Wiggys.com
Simply the best.

Even with a big stove meant for a wall tent like we use in hunting camp, it goes out in the middle of the night, but inside of wiggy's bag you're warm and toasty, even if it's wet.. most incredible sleeping bags I've ever owned..


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Well the real secret is your sleep system. Your only using the fire to restore your core temperature and dry off, dry clothes maybe cook make coffee. Even a big baddass Vermont casting with hardwoods is only good for a night with just a few coals in morning and cool enough to touch and that's 600lbs. I sleep cold (without my seat buddy) and I finally bit the bullet and got a feathered friends bag. I got a zero degree rating. That and nice new wool they have now and iam good to 10-15 below. After that it's my next favorite thing. Down pants and shirt (kifaru)! After that it's time to stay home. Closed cell matt, old school thermorest, great bag, good wool "sleep clothrs" your good. No wood stoves in mountaineering and those guys survive the worst . So get a good little stoves, bring some hard wood, hang a clothes line, get dry and snuggle up in a good bag! We slept on snow alot last winter and I stayed cozy warm. Stick yet head out and re light the stove snd get baked outa bed lol!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> That’s the rub, isn’t it? Waking up every two hours to chunk up the stove leaves you exhausted in the morning. Three hours would be my minimum acceptable burn time, with four hours being much more reasonable.


See you just need a minion to keep the fire going while you sleep!




BenSlaughter said:


> That is the problem with those teeny woodstoves. Say you can actually get it the right temp to fall into a deep sleep....likely going to sleep until the fire's out, and you're cold AF.
> Then you have to wake up enough to start a new fire, nurse it along till it's really going...tent is warm....stoke it, get back in your bag....oh yeah, now the rest of your night's sleep is fucked.


Just get a cuddle bug! Used to be the wife…But the dog does better!! 🤣


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

westwatercuban said:


> See you just need a minion to keep the fire going while you sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a cuddle bug! Used to be the wife…But the dog does better!! 🤣


My dog is great. But he REFUSES to snuggle.
Got turned back by a storm trying to get to our cabin in the mountains a few years ago.
Ended up having to sleep in the truck. Force-snuggled my dog for warmth. The little fucker actually low-key growled at me, then crawled into the front seat as soon as I dozed off.
Man's best friend my ass! 😄

I can only imagine the blowback I woulda gotten if I'd had a girlfriend with me that night...


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Being cold really sucks. I’m doing the Middle in October…it’ll be-40* by then, 28 feet of snow and no water. Thanks, but a stove is required equipment. I don’t think the dogs will even be interested in going. Wet dogs don’t do much towards keeping you warm.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I’d look hard at pellets


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I’d look hard at pellets


Right up till they get wet....


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Right up till they get wet....



Simple remedy 
For the little bit you'd need for a week, just vacuum pack em into individual nights servings.

Now, if a guy could make a battery operated feed auger\mechanism, there might really be an all night solution....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> Simple remedy
> For the little bit you'd need for a week, just vacuum pack em into individual nights servings.
> 
> Now, if a guy could make a battery operated feed auger\mechanism, there might really be an all night solution....


3 pellet stoves ago, I had one, an advent, that one could power by 12 volt battery, haven't worried about that since we installed a generator...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

They make one that’s gravity fed and will continue to burn as long as you have fuel. I know it’s too big, but it’s design heats a large space. I’m curious if someone could make a smaller version..



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/us-stove-gravity-feed-non-electric-wiseway-pellet-stove-2-000-sq-ft


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I've been told that any of them use a significantly small amount of juice such that they can be run for quite a while on a car battery and small inverter.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> I've been told that any of them use a significantly small amount of juice such that they can be run for quite a while on a car battery and small inverter.


My new one has a transformer that the 120 volt cord is attached to, it kicks it down to 12 volts, and has a simple bridge rectifier circuit to convert AC to DC, if I was to put a tap in after the transformer it too would probably run on 12 volts


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

After schlepping cord upon cord of firewood as the sole source of heat in my last two houses, pellet stoves seem like a REAL good alternative.

Now, someone just needs to make a tent sized one(with a simple vent), so we don't derail this discussion further! 😄


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

We love ours, heated the whole house all year last year for a little more than $500. 1900 sq ft
It's clean, automatic, highly efficient, we burn about a third of a bag to a half a bag in 24 hours depending upon the temperature outside. Cleaning it once a week takes about 3 minutes...

I have a regular firewood wood stove in the garage, and wish it was a pellet stove.. 

It doesn't hurt that I have pallet forks for my backhoe, and can pick the pallets right up out of the bed of the pickup truck and set them where they need to be.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Sure seems like one could be packaged into a big ammo can or rocket box...

Anyone have more time on their hands than good sense?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> View attachment 78406
> 
> 
> Sure seems like one could be packaged into a big ammo can or rocket box...
> ...


It doesn't truly need to be that elaborate, but I think by the time you rigged up the induced draft blower, the blower to force air through it to produce heat, the auger, the drive motor, the pellet cup, you wouldn't have enough room left in a rocket box to actually have a fire, I could maybe see it happening in three rocket boxes, and then you would probably need to carry around a 12 volt car battery to make it work for any length of time.

And then there is sourcing the parts, which could possibly take more time than anything else. The model I have is the brand name enviro, it's made in Canada, but most everything else I've seen comes from China or Japan..


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> It doesn't truly need to be that elaborate, but I think by the time you rigged up the induced draft blower, the blower to force air through it to produce heat, the auger, the drive motor, the pellet cup, you wouldn't have enough room left in a rocket box to actually have a fire, I could maybe see it happening in three rocket boxes, and then you would probably need to carry around a 12 volt car battery to make it work for any length of time.
> 
> And then there is sourcing the parts, which could possibly take more time than anything else. The model I have is the brand name enviro, it's made in Canada, but most everything else I've seen comes from China or Japan..


THREE?!
Hell, one big enough to heat a small house isnt much bigger than two.
Something for a tent?
I'll bet it could be done in a rocket box...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> THREE?!
> Hell, one big enough to heat a small house isnt much bigger than two.
> Something for a tent?
> I'll bet it could be done in a rocket box...


I could actually and absolutely engineer something to fit in a rocket box. By the time you got done custom fabricating every last little part, hiring someone to cast you a tiny little pellet cup, and sourcing things like miniature blowers, and then finding a tiny little logic board that would drive things, I'll bet we could get her done for under $2,000.

That's why I was initially thinking off the shelf parts...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Lives down the street frome you. I bet if you where nice (good one) and or interesting, he'd build you whatever you wanted. Bad news is it'll cost you a cool 1k bucks to sleep in your tightey whiteys while the storm rages outside!!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Add says 8hr burn....let's see what half phase and cock rocket come up with outa the stuff in their junk piles lol! Yes iam referring to yous! Bwahaha


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Half phase? Cock rocket?

Charlie, really?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> I could actually and absolutely engineer something to fit in a rocket box. By the time you got done custom fabricating every last little part, hiring someone to cast you a tiny little pellet cup, and sourcing things like miniature blowers, and then finding a tiny little logic board that would drive things, I'll bet we could get her done for under $2,000.
> 
> That's why I was initially thinking off the shelf parts...


Blower=computer fan(s)
Pellet cup? Couldn't something be made by a pottery shop? So what if it didn't hold up? Make a new one. Carry a spare.
Auger doesn't seem like a big hurdle.
Rechargeable batteries from your cordless tool brand of choice...
Small B-vent for fresh air and exhaust- run out through the door flap...

WHY AM I GIVING AWAY MY MILLION DOLLAR IDEAS?! 😝

It's just cause I like you fuckers.... 😇


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Auger and hopper from your annoying neighbors smoker?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> Simple remedy
> For the little bit you'd need for a week, just vacuum pack em into individual nights servings.
> 
> Now, if a guy could make a battery operated feed auger\mechanism, there might really be an all night solution....


The Riley pellet stove is gravity feed.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> Blower=computer fan(s)
> Pellet cup? Couldn't something be made by a pottery shop? So what if it didn't hold up? Make a new one. Carry a spare.
> Auger doesn't seem like a big hurdle.
> Rechargeable batteries from your cordless tool brand of choice...
> ...


Cant't duct a computer fan, and it's not powerful enough, need small squirrel cage blowers to generate enough airflow..
The pellet cups are essentially firebrick, so yes, if the pottery shop can make firebrick..

You'd need a small auger system, could likely buy one from a pellet stove supplier, along with the timing motor to drive it, and the logic board to tell it when to run, and button switches to shut it down in the event something went wrong.

Power tool batteries I doubt would be long lasting enough to run 2 blowers, auger and logic board though. Perhaps you could gang 4 or 6 of them together to last a night. 

B vent would work, for a while... The acids in the smoke would likely eat the zinc coat after a bit.

Charlie, that's called stealing.. Not good boating karma, your tent would likely burn to the ground if you used stolen parts..🤔


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> The Riley pellet stove is gravity feed.


And takes a propane weed burner to start it, right?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I was waiting for someone to read about it but...anyway riley stove says ,"8hr burn on 40lb sack of pellets." Lol so not to efficient. These things are made for horse hunters lol. I suppose you could Cary 200lbs of pellets if you left your wife at home...badump ching...take my wife please. Ok wallrat here's what you do. You get a little stove (any one of them) you get a chainsaw (from your collection) qnd you get all toasty from 6:30-8 pm. Then you crawl into your plus sized 9000 fill 100% abused goose bag with your 100 dollar wool knickers and your favorite hat and wool socks and drift off to a peaceful sleep. If you invite turbo or Jack officer on your trip with the shit they cobbled together from their neighbors smoker, I'd suggest bringing a fire extinguisher and inreach. Lol! Man iam bored...need to find a one handed hobby...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Man iam bored...need to find a one handed hobby...


Ummm.. 

No, not going to touch that....


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Here's corn dog and mishaps version ...lol!!!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Ummm..
> 
> No, not going to touch that....


He said HE needs a one handed hobby.
You keep your hands to yourself!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> He said HE needs a one handed hobby.
> You keep your hands to yourself!


You can count on it.. Given his seat, and his swing, I know for certain I don't want ANY part of any one handed hobbies of his 😂🤣😜


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Your just jealous!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Your just jealous!


I can emphatically state that I am not...

🤔🙄😏


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I can tell. There’s no doubt. You guys started drinking early today.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

You guys just need to give your balls a tug (like Charlie) and survive the cold!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> You guys just need to give your balls a tug (like Charlie) and survive the cold!


I'm not sure that's what Charlie is tugging on...😜

But I really don't want to know 🤣😂


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## big_shootr (9 mo ago)

It isn't the prettiest thing but I took a diesel-fired heaters that people normally put into vans and stuck it into a toolbox with dryer vent line to pipe the warm air into the tent. Depending on how much heat I'm using I go through about 2 liters of diesel per night. A car battery will get you 2-3 nights of heat, I wound up building a LiFePo4 battery pack for it that I've yet to run out but I'd estimate would run for about a 5-6 nights. Unlike wood it goes all night without having to mess with it. Unlike propane there is no humidity added to the warm air or CO/CO2. Not as romantic as a wood stove but if you just want to plug in your battery and click a remote to get hot air, nothing beats it.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

big_shootr said:


> It isn't the prettiest thing but I took a diesel-fired heaters that people normally put into vans and stuck it into a toolbox with dryer vent line to pipe the warm air into the tent. Depending on how much heat I'm using I go through about 2 liters of diesel per night. A car battery will get you 2-3 nights of heat, I wound up building a LiFePo4 battery pack for it that I've yet to run out but I'd estimate would run for about a 5-6 nights. Unlike wood it goes all night without having to mess with it. Unlike propane there is no humidity added to the warm air or CO/CO2. Not as romantic as a wood stove but if you just want to plug in your battery and click a remote to get hot air, nothing beats it.


I don’t suppose you could post detailed pictures of your setup, could you? It would help a bunch of folks.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wallrat said:


> I don’t suppose you could post detailed pictures of your setup, could you? It would help a bunch of folks.


Google Espar bunk heaters or Webasto. When I worked in the oil fields, almost every semi truck had one in the sleeper, they will literally roast you out of there if you turn them up. They were cantankerous though, and dependent on extremely clean fuel, otherwise it would clog the intake screens. They produce a little puff of smoke when they fire up, but other than that they are pretty clean burning. The Espar units seem to work more trouble free than the webastos...


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

We lived in Park City Utah for three winters. Did a lot of hiking in the high Uintas. Every little valley over there had been impounded to secure water for SLC. Great fishing there. We acquired a female Malemute dog. Friendliest dog ever for us. She went on most hikes and in the fall would crawl between our sleeping bags to sleep. That dog was like a furnace you could feel the heat from her thru our sleeping bags. 

Plus one on Wiggys bags and outerwear. Over the years I have acquired several of his bags. Same for coats. They are bulky but man do they last, very warm and can easily be washed and his zero degree bag models are super warm. You do not need a stove for sleeping with one of his alaskan style bags. Plus made in Grand Junction CO. I have his regular over bag and 20 degree bag and have used them a long long time. Just recently goat the over bag and a 20 degree bag in his new boat foot design. Getting old and feet just feel better and warmer with the new design with the foot area shaped in a modified v which improves heat retention and comfort. Plus on sale this month.


----------



## big_shootr (9 mo ago)

While mine was a DIY affair I guess they make some prebuilt options now such as this:

Diesel heater

But this is my ugly creation. Couplers from a woodworking dust collection system so I can close off the openings when not in use. Plastic toolbox but I cut out a big section where the exhaust exits and bolted in some aluminum plate. Inlet is another dust collection coupler so you can feed from the tent if it's super cold out. Normally I just leave that hose off and let it be fresh air. The fuel tank is too large so I plan to get a smaller one before next season.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

some dudes DIY similar to the one above it appears. I was going to make one for my roof tent but never got around to it, partly because i dont want to have to haul around ANOTHER type of fuel. Heater — Revere Overland


----------



## big_shootr (9 mo ago)

If you live in an area with lots of dead, dry wood I can see not wanting to deal with it, but in the southwest you're carrying whatever fuel source you intend to use as heat so it's not too much of a hassle (other than the price of diesel currently 💀). My build is based on that guys video with a few improvements. The heaters have to be upright as he discussed, with the exhaust going out the bottom. I found a taller toolbox and routed the exhaust and air intakes inside the box and out the side so the whole unit can just be placed on the ground instead of only being able to be placed on a roof rack. Also found the plastic couplers that come with the unit to not have a good grip on the dryer vent line hence the woodworking dust collector couplings I used instead. As for the connection itself the kit comes with some basic hose clamps, replacing those with the keyed hose clamps (like a wingnut on them, available at any hardware store) makes it a tool-less setup.

My only real complaint with them is they don't work great above 7k elevation. At that point you either have to start mixing in kerosene or run straight kerosene, and you can't run the heater too rich (much past 50% power or so). It then pretty much cuts out entirely past 9k regardless of fuel type. I've been spitballing some type of electric turbo system for the air intake to mitigate this as I regularly use this setup to camp out in ski parking lots in the winter that are around that elevation but haven't put anything into testing yet.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

oh good to know! i live at 9200'... at least i dont have to let air out when driving to the river...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Well the real secret is your sleep system. Your only using the fire to restore your core temperature and dry off, dry clothes maybe cook make coffee. Even a big baddass Vermont casting with hardwoods is only good for a night with just a few coals in morning and cool enough to touch and that's 600lbs. I sleep cold (without my seat buddy) and I finally bit the bullet and got a feathered friends bag. I got a zero degree rating. That and nice new wool they have now and iam good to 10-15 below. After that it's my next favorite thing. Down pants and shirt (kifaru)! After that it's time to stay home. Closed cell matt, old school thermorest, great bag, good wool "sleep clothrs" your good. No wood stoves in mountaineering and those guys survive the worst . So get a good little stoves, bring some hard wood, hang a clothes line, get dry and snuggle up in a good bag! We slept on snow alot last winter and I stayed cozy warm. Stick yet head out and re light the stove snd get baked outa bed lol!


I had typed a reply earlier but didn't post it. I couldn't agree more. I don't really try to keep heat going all night, but definitely get a good fire going to get my core temperature up, dry out wet/clammy clothes/drysuit/etc. And again in the morning to get the ol' joints warmed up and get going (and cooking coffee on the stove is a perk [pun!!])

Then let my body cool just slightly so I don't sweat in the down bag, snuggle in and sleep like the dead. I like a good down bag with an old wool army blanket over it--both additional insulation and I can use it to cover my head/shoulders..and it keeps the down from getting wet from respiration. Oh, and a good wool watch cap


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

big_shootr said:


> If you live in an area with lots of dead, dry wood I can see not wanting to deal with it, but in the southwest you're carrying whatever fuel source you intend to use as heat so it's not too much of a hassle (other than the price of diesel currently 💀). My build is based on that guys video with a few improvements. The heaters have to be upright as he discussed, with the exhaust going out the bottom. I found a taller toolbox and routed the exhaust and air intakes inside the box and out the side so the whole unit can just be placed on the ground instead of only being able to be placed on a roof rack. Also found the plastic couplers that come with the unit to not have a good grip on the dryer vent line hence the woodworking dust collector couplings I used instead. As for the connection itself the kit comes with some basic hose clamps, replacing those with the keyed hose clamps (like a wingnut on them, available at any hardware store) makes it a tool-less setup.
> 
> My only real complaint with them is they don't work great above 7k elevation. At that point you either have to start mixing in kerosene or run straight kerosene, and you can't run the heater too rich (much past 50% power or so). It then pretty much cuts out entirely past 9k regardless of fuel type. I've been spitballing some type of electric turbo system for the air intake to mitigate this as I regularly use this setup to camp out in ski parking lots in the winter that are around that elevation but haven't put anything into testing yet.


those Chinese Diesel heaters are cool. I can't see myself using one on river trips, but just bought one for my van. I got the 8k and think I'd probably have been just as good with a 2k..the 8k puts out WAY more heat than I need!!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I agree those are for over landing not as good for western rivers. I’ve actually gott ‘n my ass kicked dealing with wood in deep snow and wind and all and just went to bed all cozy in my bag when I said screw this!!! Wet is unique and if you just had a small tub of oak and some fire starter as part of your survival kit you’d get warm and dry out . My big tents 1k• degrees inside when it’s blazing lol! -20 below was 66 or something and very cozy!!


----------



## 801firefighter (Feb 23, 2019)

This is what I've been using in my tent, when I first started using it brought a CO detector with me but I don't bother any more. Clean, efficient, I leave it on all night when necessary. Just buy a long hose so you can leave the bulk tank outside the tent.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

They take the chill off, but being direct-fired, will dump a LOT of moisture into your tent.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

__





Gstove Heat - Compact camping stove with high effect and glass window - Gstove AS Int


Gstove Heat View camping stove is a small, compact stove with high effect, low use of wood and a door with glass window




www.gstove.com




give this one a look.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

I


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

As you can see I have it in my roof top tent. I can easily get four hrs burn time with the proper wood. I have been using the mesquite large bbq wood for night time use. Lasts a long time and puts out some serious heat


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

How does the chimney support itself with the 45° bends?

That's a seriously nice stove..fold-out shelves, chimney oven, water tank...assume it's a fairly well-sealed stove body to control oxygen enough to get 4h


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

It is a very nice stove. It’s Norwegian! The pipes are stiff enough that they are self supported. And the wall jack is very secure.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

it also has a damper pipe that can be put in. In that photo it’s above the oven.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

And the top pipe cap can be secured with a guy wires to the ground in really bad storms


----------

